# HSR study for Memphis-Little Rock



## CHamilton (Dec 22, 2012)

Memphis-to-Little Rock high-speed rail to be studied



> The State of Arkansas will study the possibility of high-speed trains traveling up to 200 mph between Memphis and Little Rock and Texarkana, reports the Arkansas Democrat-Gazette.
> State transportation officials anticipate spending $1 million to $1.25 million in federal and state funds to conduct two long-range railroad transportation plans in the next 18 to 24 months, the newspaper reported Friday.
> 
> One study will look at issues surrounding freight rail transport and existing passenger rail service. The other will examine how Arkansas might participate in a national initiative on high-speed passenger rail.
> ...


----------



## George Harris (Dec 22, 2012)

Let's see . . . .

The former Rock Island alignment is straight enough for about 95% of its length as it is. Now, what would it take to buy the portions still in use and to get use of one of the bridges across the Mississippi: From the juunction west of the bridge at Memphis to Brinkley would be from Union Pacific, and the western part still in use from whatever short line now operates it, get back the abandoned portion, deal with the curves over Crowley's ridge and the White River approaches, raise the whole thing or whatever else you want to do to develop a 100% grade separation.

Beyond that, most of the study would be window dressing.,


----------



## Anderson (Dec 22, 2012)

On the one hand, this is probably the definition of a low-priority project given the relatively small size of the cities involved and the trouble plugging it into any larger network (as TN's rail network is a basket case). On the other hand, as pointed out, the alignment isn't bad for a higher-speed operation, and the cities are nicely spaced. I could envision a 90-minute express service on this if they're willing to look at 110/125 MPH operation. Whether there's much business to be had there is entirely another story, and the lack of network connections is going to be a dog to deal with.

For all that these studies are more or less going through a bunch of motions, I'm glad to see groundwork being laid in places so that the next time a slug of money is available, we're not stuck with dubious project choices like Orlampa.


----------



## PPorro (Jan 9, 2013)

I had to go look for the National Initiative and what it means. Does anyone else think this is a bit of stretch of what's actually possible? Imagine might be the operative word here? Sure I'd like an option to air travel, and I like the HSR concept. If it went someplace I wanted to go, that would be even better. But really? It could work in multiple sites in CA, Chicago, Atlanta, the East coast, some larger urban areas. If you are going to Texarkana, go all the way to New Orleans.

_“Imagine whisking through towns at speeds over 100 miles an hour, walking only a few steps to public transportation, and ending up just blocks from your destination. Imagine what a great project that would be to rebuild America.” _– President Obama, April 16, 2009

Yeah Imagine... I think John Lennon covered that subject pretty well.

My imagine would be coast to coast HSR. Then it would beat air travel. I'm not sure if that means anyone else would ride it. But that's what I'd like to see?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 9, 2013)

Maybe the HSRs could pick up passengers like this to save time.


----------



## mfastx (Jan 9, 2013)

I get kinda disappointed whenever I see a "study" for HSR, because I know it's never going to happen. We've seen studies for decades, and not one high speed rail line has been built outside of Acela. Sigh.


----------

